# Quiero empezar mi negocio



## myesid (Mar 3, 2011)

Buenas, 

les escribo en esta oportunidad, porque desde hace mucho tiempo me viene rondando en la cabeza la idea de tener una actividad extra que me aporte un dinero que a nadie en estos tiempos le cae mal.

les contare como es mi historia, en septiembre del año pasado me gradue de ingeniero electronico de una buena universidad aca en Bogota Colombia. Antes de graduarme realice mi pasantia en una empresa multinacional donde no tuve la oportunidad de engancharme a dicha empresa; por cuestiones del destino o de Dios como lo quieran uds llamar; fui a parar a una compañia competencia de la multinacional en el sector agricola mas pequeña y con muchas limitaciones pero bueno... (no digo los nombres de dichas compañias para evitar lios legales); pero se preguntaran que hace un ing electronico en el sector agricola??.  

pues de una u otra forma soy la persona que desarrolla (ejecuto la planeacion y hace realidad las ideas por medio de generacion de diseños que un project manager tiene en la cabeza) un proyecto de control y automatizacion con tecnologia local para la parte cultivos de flores.

ya con este contexto, y con la idea de tener algo que me aporte un dinero extra sin descuidar mi empleo actual, les pregunto en que sector de la electronica se ve de una forma no facil pero si efectiva y con bajos recursos economicos un dinero extra.

uds se preguntaran pero bueno si ya nos explico esto porque no dice que tiene en mente para ofrecer.... pues bien yo trabajo con microcontroladores en leguaje C CCS aunque no soy muy virtuoso eso es lo que me tiene actualmente en mi trabajo con mi empresa actual. 
me parece bonito e importante diseñar le tengo mucho aprecio y considero que no lo hago tan mal aunque siempre tendere a mejorar.

en mi pasantia trabaje todo lo relacionado con automatizacion industrial como PLC, sensores, actuadores esa es mi pasion me parece chevere y divertido controlar cosas que hacen otras cosas como maquinas que elaboran accesorios plasticos por ej. 

tengo conocimiento algo  basico de bases de datos en MS Access y SQL me gusta  mucho la programacion. 

me gustan mucho las herramientas y como no tengo un espacio fijo para trabajar en mi casa quiero tener mis propios equipos para trabajar en mi casa como por ejemplo generador de señales pero fabricado por mi... 

bueno mucha carreta pero esto lleva a una pregunta ¿Que negocio o actividad extra hago? les pregunto porque ya he leido bastante en el foro de temas similares pero no con el mismo enfoque que yo tengo.

sin mas que decir agradesco su ayuda y consejo


----------



## dukex (Mar 3, 2011)

Hola


Amigo por que no empiezas en lo que tienes experiencia, en lo que hiciste tu pasantia y en los microcontroladores....

Yo trabajé en una empresa de extrusión de plástico y luego en un molino de trigo, en el primero el trabajo era lejos de mi casa en otra ciudad pero era el jefe de mantenimiento aunque no alcanzaba mucho sobrevivia. Luego me cansé y me vine a mi ciudad a trabajar en el molino, allí si me tocó duro por que practicamente me explotaban y no quiero ser malagradecido pero me tocaba de todo, electricista razo cargandole la herramienta a alguien que se creia mas que uno por que desconocia lo que yo sabia y me habia costado aprender(reitero no quiero ser mal agradecido) luego empezaron a conocerme y el avión de mi jefe vió que yo sabia mucho(modestia aparte) entonces él empezo a conseguir trabajos de automatización,  diseño electrónico, analisis de cálidad de energia entre otros para que  yo los realizara. Yo como mero petardo pensando que me iba a subir el sueldo hacia trabajos en tiempo de descanso doblandome el turno en fin...  De todas maneras agradezco todo eso que viví aunque fué malo en su momento eso me dió la fuerza y el conocimiento. Gracias a mi ex-jefe que me dió la patada inicial 

Hasta que un dia unos familiares y amigos decidimos montar una empresa aportando cada uno lo que sabia en cada una de sus areas. 2 abogados, 2 ingenieros uno ambiental y  yo el electrónico . al principio fué muy duro(aún lo és) pero ahora ya podemos mantenernos, igual estamos mejor que en un principio. Trabajamos en la parte agroindustrial principalmente la avícola y la gestión de recurso humano(2 cosas muy diferentes, como los abogados y los ingenieros)  Yo trabajo con microcontraldores atmel y la electrónica.



Por eso te recomiendo que empieces en lo que tienes experienca, aprende mientras tanto todo lo que puedas en tu empleo no sólo en la parte de la electrónica y afínes sino también en la parte de como funciona una empresa.  Ya empezaste con el sólo hecho de querer!!!!  confia en tí y dale pa' lante.


Cordial saludo.


----------



## myesid (Mar 4, 2011)

hola dukex, 

muchas gracias por compartir tu experiencia de vida conmigo, me parecio super interesante la forma en que contaste la historia.

Agradezco enormemente tu consejo, pues si le he venido cogiendo pasion al diseño de dispositivos; aunque segun veo y como lo cuentas no es facil; este comentario me hace tener una percepcion de empezar como por asesorar a pequeñas empresas.Que de una u otra forma no tienen gran capital para generar automatizacion de manera expedita. Pero mi mayor inconveniente son los contactos casi no tengo contactos por ende se me dificulta el iniciar mi labor.

Si es por el lado del diseño de dispositivos de bajo costo, habria que ver el mercado y los clientes potenciales tengo varias ideas en mente pero la dificultad son las ventas. volvemos a lo mismo no tengo los contactos para comercializar productos. 

segun como veo las cosas va a tocar empezar como ascesor en diferentes proyectos ya sean de estudiantes o de pequeñas empresas para hacer asi capital y contactos que me permitan abrirme paso hacia el tener mi negocio.

una pregunta

¿cuando iniciaste tu sueño cuanto invertiste?
¿Como obtuviste esos contactos necesarios para despegar en tu negocio?

de una u otra forma si eres de Colombia podrias ayudarme ????
aclaro que es para iniciar en los tiempos libres de mi trabajo actual como modo de obtener un dinero extra sin que se comprometa mi trabajo actual.

de antemano gracias...
Saludos


----------



## dukex (Mar 5, 2011)

myesid dijo:


> ...le he venido cogiendo pasion al diseño de dispositivos; aunque segun veo y como lo cuentas no es facil;



Nada es fácil en esta vida, mucho menos empezar o aprender.......  pero si es lo que te gusta y le tienes pasión dale con garra que seguro vas mejorar, todo final tiene un comienzo.
Siempre existiran personas que te diran 1000 cosas de por que no hacerlo, pero pocas te darán una solución...



myesid dijo:


> ....empezar como por asesorar a pequeñas empresas.Que de una u otra forma no tienen gran capital para generar automatizacion de manera expedita. Pero mi mayor inconveniente son los contactos casi no tengo contactos por ende se me dificulta el iniciar mi labor.



Si esa es una buena idea, hay muchas empresas pequeñas que quieren mejorar su producción o procesos, es ahí en donde podés ofrecer tus servicios y para ello tenés que diseñar un método de publicitar estos servicios, primero nesecitás un plan de negocios para saber hacia donde vas.

algo como... que podés ofrecer deacuerdo a tu disponibilidad.  Tocar muuchas puertas y cuando te resulte algo analizarlo para ver si podés cumplir organizando tu disponibilidad, sino entonces contactarte con gente como tú para ceder de algún modo, asociarte de cierta manera para no soltar al cliente.




myesid dijo:


> ¿cuando iniciaste tu sueño cuanto invertiste?



No mucho, ya había ído comprando de a poco mi taller. Tenia ahorrado un dinero el cuál dejé ahí para cuando me resultara la idea y/o trabajo comprar los componentes necesarios, mandar a hacer las tarjetas, cajas etc. "como quien dice estar preparado para la oportunidad".



myesid dijo:


> ¿Como obtuviste esos contactos necesarios para despegar en tu negocio?



Buscamos en la cámara de comercio las empresas que estaban en el área de nuestro interés,  empezamos a mandar nuestro portafolio de servicios,  Tocar muchas puertas y movernos hasta que alguien confiara en nosotros. 

Vuelvo a decir, al principio no es fácil pero tenés que estar preparado para cuando llegue la buena suerte con los clientes, eso sí tenés que ser inteligente y ser objetivo al tomar las decisiones.

Un cordial saludo y mucha suerte.


----------



## myesid (Mar 10, 2011)

Hola dukex, 

Gracias por responder nuevamente; y si tienes razon voy a empezar a mirar la parte publicitaria y desde alli partir de que puedo ofrecer y como ofrecerlo a mis futuros clientes; lo del plan de negocios ya estoy en algo de eso ya estoy mirando como realizarlo de una manera consecuente y efectiva que sea atractiva para los clientes.

Para ya con eso copiarme un poco de lo que tu hiciste mirando en la camara de comercio y empezar a tocar puertas de clientes a quienes les interese mis servicios. 

un saludo


----------



## myesid (Mar 22, 2011)

hola  a todos, 

hago la invitacion para que este tema se reactive con mas participacion de parte de todos los foristas 

gracias...


----------



## Naders150 (Mar 22, 2011)

Pues les comento que un amigo ingeniero de sistemas tiene su trabajo en una empresa pero ademas trabaja en una compañía en el exterior (ni idea de cual es), pero lleva como 4 meses y me cuenta que tiene un buen dinero extra "6000 dolares" (no me consta pero ya compro su macbook), trabando desde su casa en su tiempo libre. Puede ser algo así lo que estas buscando

Yo personalmente soy tecnologo en mecatronica y actualmente estoy aprendiendo a programar pics en C para desarrollar en un proyecto industrial en compañía de mi amigo y así dejar mi negocio (reparación de cels, aunque me da para vivir bien, quiero progresar)


----------



## myesid (Mar 22, 2011)

> Pues les comento que un amigo ingeniero de sistemas tiene su trabajo en  una empresa pero ademas trabaja en una compañía en el exterior (ni idea  de cual es), pero lleva como 4 meses y me cuenta que tiene un buen  dinero extra "6000 dolares" (no me consta pero ya compro su macbook),  trabando desde su casa en su tiempo libre. Puede ser algo así lo que  estas buscando



super bien, te agradeceria el dato de que tipo de trabajo es el de tu amigo


----------



## myesid (Mar 24, 2011)

Hola a todos, agradezco muy formalmente a Fogonazo por reabrir el tema ya que habia sido cerrado temporalmente.

Fogonazo, apreciariamos mucho que nos de su opinion frente a este tema 

muchas gracias 
saludos...


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Abr 8, 2011)

como le estara yendo a myesid en su nueva empresa? porque no sno cuenta como has avanzado, yo tambien tengo deseos de dejar de laborar y lanzarme en independiente, pero requiero mas organizacion.


----------



## myesid (Abr 11, 2011)

hola a todos,

gracias a yamazaky 1984 por su interes en este tema, respecto a el avance en la creacion de mi negocio pues vamos bien; ya tengo varias ideas que estoy probando para generar productos para ofrecer; yo pienso que lo primero seria tener algo que ofrecer y despues empezar a buscar alternativas de comercializacion. en la parte publicitaria no tengo nada hecho aun esperemos como avanzan las cosas durante este mes para ver como nos publicitamos con nuestros futuros clientes.


----------



## Romadicto XVI (Sep 30, 2011)

Hola amigos,

como ustedes, yo tambien tengo gusto por la electrónica y la programación. Me gustaría montarme mi empresa pero desconozco los pasos-parámetros-aspectos-variables, como se le quiera llamar... al momento de enfrentarse a proyectos de automatizacion. No me estoy refiriendo al papeleo ni a cámara de comercio ni cosas de esas, sino más bien a lo técnico. 

Les pregunto esto porque tienen más experiencia que yo en esto y sé que hay infinidad de marcas y modelos de autómatas, además de las posibilidades que brindan los microcontroladores, y entonces con tantas posibilidades que hay, pues me bloqueo y no sé en virtud de QUÉ, que alternativa escoger.

También me gustaría saber qué equipo de profesionales se necesita, porque esto reune varias disciplinas: Mecánica, electrónica, programación, electricidad, Neumática, etc, etc..

¿Cuál sería el equipo mínimo como para empezar una empresita pequeña?

Gracias amigos por su atención.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 30, 2011)

Empresa de qué?

Envasadora de miel? 
Ensamblaje de transbordadores espaciales? 

Los implementos mínimos son diferentes en cada caso....


----------



## Romadicto XVI (Sep 30, 2011)

pues yo me refería al equipo humano mínimo necesario y a los pasos primarios fundamentales a la hora de afrontar un proyecto de automatización de cualquier índole.

Son dos preguntas:

¿Cuales son los pasos fundamentales a la hora de abordar un proyecto de automatización?
¿Cuál es el equipo humano o personal mínimo necesario, puesto que hay tantas disciplinas mezcladas?

gracias


----------



## myesid (Feb 15, 2012)

despues de mucho tiempo de solo mirar el foro (no mentiras solo chismosear superficialmente los temas), me animo a continuar con mi tema.

despues de buscar analizar una y muchas opciones viables de negocios donde pudiese enfocar mis gustos, mi profesion y mi espiritu. aparecio una gran oportunidad (bueno varias pero despues les contare con mas detalles....) se pudo llegar a la siguiente conclusion el negocio grueso aca en colombia es ofrecer un servicio mas no la fabricacion de algun producto; esto no significa que ser fabricante de algo interesante no sea importante ni mi prioridad sino que mas bien se postergo, para darle paso a atender las nesecidades de mostrar mis conocimientos adquiridos en algunos temas para ayudar a fabricantes de toda clase de objetos a mantener sus maquinas y fabricas a punto para asi dar mas trabajo a mas personas que en mi pais lo necesitan.


entonces ya teniendo eso claro  me gustaria preguntar nuevamente ¿como enfocar la iniciacion de un negocio de oferta de servicios de mantenimiento preventivo y correctivo?

saludos desde bogota 
Myesid


----------

